# 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs



## cdcengineer (Apr 12, 2012)

B's just won it in OT. Wow on the edge of my seat in a scoreless tie thru 3 periods.

Any other hockey fan out there? Bring out the excitement.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 12, 2012)

Canucks fan here. We're not off to a great start, especially losing Daniel Sedin for possibly the remainder of the playoffs, but I have hope they'll step it up in Game 2.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 12, 2012)

I start watching around this time. No football, no NCAA b-ball, don't watch baseball...so it makes a nice off-season filler. I root for the Blackhawks and Red Wings until they are both out, then root against teams from New York and California until it's over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 12, 2012)

The Blues-Sharks game is going to two extra innings.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Did anyone else watch last nights Vancouver / Kings game, and if so - do you think an earlier King's goal went in during the 5 minute major? There was no replay and play continued until the ultimate game winning goal was scored over a minute later.
​


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 12, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Blues-Sharks game is going to two extra innings.


Go Blues - it's nice to see them rising to the top again - it seems like it's been since the early 2000's


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Blackhawks/coyotes game last night was a LONG one...about 12 minuted into OT. The refs were blind and the coyotes were playing very dirty hockey. Shaw gets ejected and 3 game suspension for not being about to control momentum while making in obvious attempt to avoid collision....and torres gets absolutely nothing for charging and leaving the ice to slam a player in the head and have to be put on a strectcher to leave the ice...the league better serve him his ass on platter today.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 18, 2012)

WTF is "hockey", eh?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2012)

I looked at the Blackhawks roster the other day...if I remember correctly they have 15 canadians, 8 europeans, and 5 americans on the team.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 18, 2012)

The team with the most Europeans on the roster will surely win the Cup.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 18, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I looked at the Blackhawks roster the other day...if I remember correctly they have 15 canadians, 8 europeans, and 5 americans on the team.


It's the "national" hockey league...it doesn't specify which nation it represents.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 18, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Blackhawks/coyotes game last night was a LONG one...about 12 minuted into OT. The refs were blind and the coyotes were playing very dirty hockey. Shaw gets ejected and 3 game suspension for not being about to control momentum while making in obvious attempt to avoid collision....and torres gets absolutely nothing for charging and leaving the ice to slam a player in the head and have to be put on a strectcher to leave the ice...the league better serve him his ass on platter today.


Lotta dirty play these playoffs. I've been watching hockey since the late 70's when I was at the foot of my Dad's bed watching the B's, it was a rough game, but not as common to see head injuries. I bet it's either bigger (steroid induced) players, or a reduction in weight to helmets resulting in easier brain damage. I was pulling for the Hawk's specially after Hossa got hit like that. The hit was similar to the one in the Pens game and that player got no penalty and no follow-up suspension. We'll see, the league cracks down from now on I'm bettin'


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 18, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> The team with the most Europeans on the roster will surely win the Cup.


Canadian kids still eat and breath hockey. They dream about the cup. The cup is the toughest trophy to win IMO. And the players gotta want it. Sometimes it seems as if the Euros are in it for the $. Playoffs are about glory


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackhawks/coyotes game last night was a LONG one...about 12 minuted into OT. The refs were blind and the coyotes were playing very dirty hockey. Shaw gets ejected and 3 game suspension for not being about to control momentum while making in obvious attempt to avoid collision....and torres gets absolutely nothing for charging and leaving the ice to slam a player in the head and have to be put on a strectcher to leave the ice...the league better serve him his ass on platter today.
> ...


Indefinite suspension with a hearing on Friday...so he misses at least 1 game...we'll see what the outcome is. I heard about that other hit in the Pens game...didn't see it though.

minisnick is fasinated with the goalies. Doesn't matter the team he will spend a lot of time just watching them...not sure if he just likes all the padding/face mask or if he likes the idea of trying to "catch" all the pucks


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, Canucks are out. The coach is doomed, and I bet Luongo will be moving on.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2012)

i was just going to ask if the kings beat them last night...anytime i hear luongos name it makes me think of the line from blazing saddles...candygram for mongo...

That is actually great news. Now the blackhawks need to win the next 2.

25 game suspenion for Torres.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2012)

Need two wins for my Rangers...


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2012)

Go B's! We want back-to-back titles


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2012)

^ +1, but it's not an easy ride t=for the B's.  Back to back games this weekend wasn't an easy draw considering the Kings had 4 days off between games.

I'm pulling for the Sens to KO the Rangers to ease the Eastern conference. I don't think Philly has got the goaltending to contend with a sold defensive team like the B's.

Florida is a big question-mark too. Gotta focus on game 7 for now. As for the Hawks, I'll root for them or Blues to come out of the West.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2012)

I still can't believe all 5 blackhawks/coyotes games have gone into OT...whoever wins is going to be exhausted.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Awesome series though. The Hawks tying it up late in games 1 &amp; 2 had me thinking they would come out in 6 games, but they'll need a game 7 now if they're gonna chase the cup any further.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2012)

yep and since it will be in Arizona, the game starts super late and we wont be able stay up to watch it all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2012)

It's in the heart of primetime for us, 7pm start.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats a 9pm start for us...I made the mistake for staying up for game 2 i think where they played like another 12 minutes in OT...it was like 11:30 by the timet he game ended. Felt horrible the next day snick + no sleep does not = a productive person.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2012)

The Mountain time zone is the prime one for sports. Football, baseball, basketball, hockey, March Madness, even NASCAR all have perfect starting times here.

Sunday football games are at 11 &amp; 2 with the night game at 6:30, and MNF at 7. Most "prime time" games start at 7, so that you can still be in bed by 10:30.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 24, 2012)

It's good to be in the mtn's for sure.

Sorry about the Hawk's. I was pulling for them. The western conference is shaping up strange this year. Go blues.


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2012)

My Rangers forced a game 7, thankfully back in NY. Hope they pull one out of their rear.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 24, 2012)

a loss, oh well next year could be the year...at least we made it to the playoffs...darn Mike smith he was in the zone last night at least the part i stayed up for.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah Smith was on fire for sure. The Hawk's were throwing alot of rubber at him early on.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 25, 2012)

Here we go Bruins, here we GO!


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 25, 2012)

[email protected]!!

I knew they were doomed when they couldn't muster any offense during the later third period power play.

Go Caps


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2012)

Any my Rangers take game 7! :w00t:


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats Supe. They learned a bit about adversity in this first series. This might prove helpful as they advance. Looks like they'll face the Caps in round 2 unless Fla makes an unlikely comeback.

Rangers will steam roll Caps. I don't think Holtby will continue to be the force he was in the 1st round.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 26, 2012)

Correction - NY will definitely face Caps.

Don't know what I was thing there. Question is can Florida complete this comeback in OT?

Go Panthers.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2012)

Hockey does not belong in FL. And I am a native Flroidian. Luckily, they lost in 2OT last night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hockey does not belong in FL. And I am a native Flroidian. Luckily, they lost in 2OT last night.


Nor does it belong in Arizona


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hockey does not belong in FL. And I am a native Flroidian. Luckily, they lost in 2OT last night.
> ...


Or Texas, or SoCal, or the "South" (North Carolina, Tennessee, Georgia)...


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 27, 2012)

If hockey was played only where it belongs, than we'd be back to nearly the original 6


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2012)

Hate to see the B's go down. It was a heck of a series.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> If hockey was played only where it belongs, than we'd be back to nearly the original 6


not really, any of the northern states that actually have cold weather winters would be acceptable...just need to relocate the southern teams to a more appropriate spot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 27, 2012)

It's comes up every year when these southern teams make the playoffs, mostly because the arena's struggle with maintaining a good ice surface on which to play. Dallas was HORRIBLE for years.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 27, 2012)

Snick / Dex

Gotta have a market though. Not all northern states could support a team. They could move to Canada, but if the dollar makes a comeback, the talent would want out of those teams.

As for horrible ice, I remember Boston having some bad ice during the 90 cup playoff against Edmonton (I think it was 90?). The Ga'den (Insert Boston accent) was foggy from the people versus the condensing units.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2012)

The hockey season is too long. The playoffs should be in March.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 27, 2012)

I gotta disagree Buff


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 29, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> The hockey season is too long. The playoffs should be in March.


yeah. they should condense the season like baseball.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 10, 2012)

How bout them Caps. Pushing the #1 seed to the brink.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2012)

The kings have been great too. Got rid of both the canucks and the blues...quite embarassing going 0-4....


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 5, 2012)

Kings are gonna take it


----------



## Supe (Jun 5, 2012)

Yup, and deservedly so. For games 1 and 2, it surprised me a bit. The Devils _looked _like they were smothering the Kings for 90% of the game, but the Kings did a better job of capitalizing (despite atrocious PP performance.) That wrap around shot to end game 2 was a hell of a shot though. Glad they're sinking NJ after the Rangers debacle.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2012)

holy cow the Kings are on Fire!!! Watched parts of the game last night. With their entire playoff awesomeness they deserve to win the cup!!!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 5, 2012)

It's really amazing this run they've been on. As a Patrick Roy fan I have to root against Marty Brodeur and the Kings are really the best team this post season.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 5, 2012)

Why is this thread active? Hockey has been over for a while now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Kings are gonna take it


There's a 'queen' or two out there probably taking it as well, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------

